
Lidar Startup Oryx Vision Shuts Down - samkay
https://www.calcalistech.com/ctech/articles/0,7340,L-3768922,00.html
======
samkay
From the article:

...all the players in the field of LiDAR now understand that autonomous
vehicles will take more time to become mainstream than was originally thought,
Wellingstein said. “Currently, the architecture of the autonomous vehicle is
simply not converging, so a venture-backed company will not be able to justify
the investment that will still be needed," Wellingstein explained.

